# Myspace.com



## Scott (Feb 13, 2006)

Article for parents:



> Article published Feb 13, 2006
> Teens' MySpace Web site a boon for 'predators'
> 
> The National Center for Missing and Exploited Children says on its Web site that one in five children who use the Internet have been solicited sexually. It cautions young people and their parents not to post any personal identifying information, including photographs, which could be used by an Internet predator to physically locate them.
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a Myspace account simply to keep up with the kids I used to work with who all seem to have them. They know I am watching them to so they will have no funny stuff:bigsmile:


----------



## bradofshaw (Feb 21, 2006)

People seem to have no idea it is a public forum. I know someone who got fired for something he posted on his blog. I can read far too much about far too many people just browsing myspace or xanga.


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2006)

Xanga is a good way to keep up with members of the youth group and see how they are outside of church. Like you said, they don't realize that anyone can (or does) read it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2006)

From CNN, 6/12/06:



> MySpace.com teen is back in her space at home
> Detroit-to-Mideast journey ends
> 
> Monday, June 12, 2006; Posted: 8:25 a.m. EDT (12:25 GMT)
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes, that girls is INSANE! You would think just a little common sense would prevent that kind of decision. Apparently she's a very bright girl too...could have fooled me.


----------



## king of fools (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, there is more than meets the eye in the story. Her parents aren't together, may have something to do with her longing for a relationship.


----------

